# Looking for some strongly story motivated dragon transformation fiction.



## killjoyrule (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a love for dragon transformation fiction haveing went thru so much digging in the internet to find ones that a real story to tell and leave me moved and satisfied with their character progresion as the one transformed gets used to it and such. Maybe has some moral dilemas or fight to control their new instincts etc.

I'm for lack of better words desperate to find more fiction to read that isnt either A meant just as an excuse for sex between dragons x.x (altho i wont turn down an story with sex but it needs to have a strong story.) Ive pretty much dug all thruout Wattpad and such for their stories so does anyone have any good stories i can read or lead me to new places to find them. I have a strong pasion for reading about dragons and this is one of my favorite types of stories involving them.


This can be fanfiction, Books, or just some amazeing stories people have posted online.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2017)

Tall order.  Of course, pretty much *any* good TF fiction is hard to come by (damn you, Sturgeon's Law) and the majority of what you'll find on a non-published, user-submitted basis is just that, TF-porn (either literally or metaphorically).

But dragons specifically are traditionally viewed as extremely powerful legendary creatures, so from a thematic and narrative standpoint it just doesn't happen very often; more often, having a MC turned into a dragon often means it's a temporary thing i.e. a "power" he can learn to invoke more or less at will (but he will spend the majority of his time in human form, because audience).

For published works, there are not many I'm familiar with personally, but Gordon R. Dickson wrote _The Dragon and the George_ (which ultimately became a 9-book series).  The first book was about the main character mentally teleported to a traditional European fantasy realm and somehow stuck in the body of a dragon (for the vast majority of the plot).  Later entries revolved around him being able to turn to/from a dragon at will.

Another series my sister has mentioned is called the Heartstrikers, however it's about a hidden society of dragon shapeshifters; the MC knows he is one but spends the majority of his time in book 1 cursed into his human form, so it's probably not what you're thinking of.

Another one that personally comes to mind is called "Awoken Dragon" on Amazon's web store -- the setting is about a separated magical world ruled by dragons, and the MC discovers he secretly is one who was sent into exile in the Real World.  Again, not quite the same premise, although the dragon is intended to be a separate personality/character from the human the story begins with.  The reason I even know of this one is I was involved in its beta reading / review process (and am mentioned in the acknowledgements) before the author published it.


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 17, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Tall order.  Of course, pretty much *any* good TF fiction is hard to come by (damn you, Sturgeon's Law) and the majority of what you'll find on a non-published, user-submitted basis is just that, TF-porn (either literally or metaphorically).
> 
> But dragons specifically are traditionally viewed as extremely powerful legendary creatures, so from a thematic and narrative standpoint it just doesn't happen very often; more often, having a MC turned into a dragon often means it's a temporary thing i.e. a "power" he can learn to invoke more or less at will (but he will spend the majority of his time in human form, because audience).
> 
> ...



Well your first point is very true and its rather irritateing that thats the case. But Your first suggestion has me intrigued and the third one ill look into to. I apreciate you takeing the time to point me to a few stories.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 17, 2017)

I just happen to have written a novel along those lines: "The Accidental Ambassador, by D A Barr." Though the series, of which I am still fleshing-out two more books, is not centered on transformation and related issues, book one certainly is. This story approaches dragons from a sci-fi point of view, rather than a magical one. The story teller's point of view is alien.

Maybe your cup of tea? Maybe not? One more option in any case.


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 17, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I just happen to have written a novel along those lines: "The Accidental Ambassador, by D A Barr." Though the series, of which I am still fleshing-out two more books, is not centered on transformation and related issues, book one certainly is. This story approaches dragons from a sci-fi point of view, rather than a magical one. The story teller's point of view is alien.
> 
> Maybe your cup of tea? Maybe not? One more option in any case.


hmm. very interesting I definantly think ill try it. Different way of going about it thatll make it more fresh.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 17, 2017)

I appreciate your looking into it. Thanks.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 13, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> This can be fanfiction, Books, or just some amazeing stories people have posted online.


I'm curious though, what of this nature have *you already* read?

Just wanting to know because I might be interested in reading what you've already seen.


----------



## arghah (Jan 18, 2018)

I assume you've read Steel Dragon.  If not, you need to.  Site went down forever ago, but luckily it's been archived.  It's in html format but maybe someone out there's ebook-ified it by now.
web.archive.org: Hasai's Literature Page
The last 4 parts are actually in pdf form on furaffinity.
Userpage of Hasai -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

A four book series with the main protagonist transforming into a dragon.
Amazon.com: Dragons to Loose (The Dragonic Voyages Book 1) eBook: Katherine A Smith: Kindle Store

A series with following 3 different shape shifting dragon(esses) from 3 different time periods in the same world.  Mainly about shapeshifting dragons, though not all can shapeshift.
Marc Secchia: Dragons!


----------

